# 2D Array mit Werten füllen



## GrindoDingo (3. Jun 2011)

Hi,

das Array 
	
	
	
	





```
char[][] grid = new char[13][30];
```
 soll mit Werten gefüllt werden. Jeder Wert soll ein Leerzeichen sein, dies muss mit einer Schleife funktionieren. Nur wie schreibe ich diese Schleife?


----------



## eRaaaa (3. Jun 2011)

Man weiss fast gar nicht was man dir jetzt Antworten soll ohne dir die Hausaufgabe zu machen. Wo genau besteht dein Problem? Schau dir an wie so eine Schleife aufgebaut ist, überlege dir von wo bis wo sie gehen muss und wie man einem Array an einer bestimmten Position etwas zuweist, mehr braucht man eig. nicht wissen.


----------



## GrindoDingo (3. Jun 2011)

```
grid[x][0]= i;
		for(int i = 0;i <= grid.length; x = ' ') {
		grid[0][y] = j;
		for(int j = 0;j <= grid.length; y = ' ') {
```

so sieht mein erster versuch aus, aber da stimmt irgendwas nicht. meine erste frage ist, wie ich den x-Wert meines Feldes als eine Variable definiere und bei dem y-Wert genauso.Diese Variable will ich dann einfach mit einem Leerzeichen füllen.


----------



## eRaaaa (3. Jun 2011)

Warum so kompliziert? Warum nicht einfach von 0-Arraylänge iterieren (2x) und dann im Schleifeninnere einfach 
grid[y][x] = ' ';

Oder du benutzt eine Schleife und so etwas wie 
	
	
	
	





```
Arrays.fill(zeile, ' ');
```


----------

